# Best way for dropouts to accomodate Rohloff Hubb



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

I am interested in building a hard tail mountain bike with Rohloff Hubs, while keeping the option of tradition rear derailer available in case I fail miserably with the IGH. This will be a custom frame, so potentially all options are on the table.

I would definitely prefer not to use the chain tensioner.

Any suggestions of the setup? Is paragon slider the way to go?

Thank you.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't see any point in using dropouts specifically designed for a Rohloff. The Monkey Bone is a very elegant solution to anchoring the torque(?) plate & I'd just use that.

As for sliders vs EBB. Each has its pros/cons. Try a search.

I'm new to IGH & bikes with 'adjustable' chainstays but so far I've been quite satisfied with the EBB on my used but new-to-me '05 GF Rig SS. The only cons might be: the added weight, but I'm not a WW & don't care, and also having to tweak my positioning each time I make a major change to the drivetrain. I'm still dialing in my bike, having not ridden in the last 3 years, so it would be a non-issue otherwise as the small amount of adjustment necessary to maintain chain tension wouldn't, I think, require any tweaking of my riding position.

I'll be trying a bike with sliders in the near future, hopefully, though so I'll be able to do a comparison. And unless the sliders don't hold, I've got a feeling I'm going to prefer them to the EBB. Just a simpler solution all around. And that's what I like.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*clean*

Check out the link below. These are pictures of my bike and how I set up my IGH.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=451078&highlight=show+off+your+rohloff

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449512&highlight=Big+j+gets+his+groove+back

Here is the cleanest set up I found while building my custom steel hardtail. I used the CC OEM DB Speedhub, with special Paragon sliding dropouts made specifically for the Rohloff hub. If you ever decided to go back to a traditional drivetrain you can always purchase an new Paragon slider on the drive side that has a derailleur hanger. You will have to make sure the frame builder adds front and rear cable guides for the traditional drivetrain too. Feel free to ask questions.


----------

